# You want to WHAT???!!!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So we are renting our house, and have been complaining for ages to the agent and owner that the septic tank is full, needs to be emptied. Not only does the toilet block up every few days, but we are having *stuff* come back up the pipes into the wash basins. Its gross. 

Just got a call from the owner, who said "oh we wont get the truck in to empty it, we will just empty it into the paddock. It might smell for a day or so but then it will be fine."

UM ... NO!  FFS seriously??!!! How can someone even THINK of doing that? It will NOT be emptied onto my paddock, my goats graze there and they produce milk for HUMAN CONSUMPTION. Absolutely in no way will I let him do that. 

Íts just him trying to be a cheapskate, and I'm so sick of it. The guy owns half of our suburb, the farm we are renting part of would easily alone be worth $10 million.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Gross, I think, at least in the US, that would be soooo illegal.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

it is very illegal.. AND DANGEROUS!!! Dont allow that CHEAP SOB to do that!! It only costs around 350.00 here to have the lid dug up, contents pumped out, and hauled away.. The thing that sux is that when you dont allow these kinda ridiculous tightwads to get their way...they will up your rent, or evict you for no reason! He with the most money wins EVERYTIME!!! Ive been in very similiar situations!! Thats why I THANK GOD I own my house and land 100% FREE AND CLEAR!! We purchased our place as a forclosure,we saved our $$, and sold dang near everything we had> Fancy boat, gun collection, etc,, me and the wife cashed in our 401K's ...And we ended up not having to borrow a penny for the purchase of our place, or the many repairs that had to be done..And i tell ya..THERES NOTHING LIKE IT!!!! And I HAVE NO REGRETS!!! 
BEST OF LUCK TO YALL IN THIS @##### UP SITUATION!!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Go to his home, $#!+ on his front porch and tell him the smell will go away in a few days.

Bob


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is there no law where you are to prevent people from doing that? Here it is Illegal and you will get into a world of trouble if you try anything like that.

Stand your ground Keren, because it's absolutely disgusting and so terrible. What a moron!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I was waiting on your reply Bob!!! lmao!!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I suspect it is a health violation, even in Oz.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He can't do that! They even have Sani dumps for holiday trailers because it is illegal to dump it out just anywhere!!! I would come unglued! Good luck!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I would contact the authorities (health dept. or whatever it called there) and find out what the law is. If possible get the law in writing so you can show your landlord. You want to communicate that his auctions would be found out (no way to hide that smell and it won't be gone in a few days especially since it is summer there, which means others will find out and contact the authorities. I wonder how much it costs to do an environment cleanup?


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Honey dipper trucks around here are only $150 or so to empty the tank. You may be able to just have it done yourself and then withhold it from your next rent. That's how I've been able to handle it in the past.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

We couldnt withhold rent, we would be evicted ... 

I have sent an email to the agent already, and will be phoning the council tomorrow morning


----------

